# Pride Ring Announcer..... Keep Her, or Let Her Go?



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Okay Okay Okay, I Know SOOOOOOOO Many Ppl Hate This Lady.... but in all honesty.. i used to also.. but now i look forward to her.. she puts soo much emotion into it and makes it exciting, remembe that pride isnt like UFC.. to them, this is an Art Exhibit, not a Sports show..

to all you ppl who just started watching pride... just give her a coup0le PPV's and youll understand what i am saying.. i am sure any REAL pride heads will agree that this lady ****ing rocks

in my eyes, she is the best ring announcer ever!

Poll

Keep Her?
Fire That *****?


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

Where is the kill her option? She is so goddamn annoying, i dont care if its an art or a sprot. I dont to hear some crazy lady screaming and what not. just say the name and make it sound good without the whole banshee act.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

trust me... it starts to grow on you... i can bet your kinda new to pride...

a pride event wouldnt be the same without her.. she is Pride.. just like Bruce Buffer is UFC and Michael Buffer is HBO Boxing..


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

the all time best is when she says saaaakkkkurrrrabaaaaaa


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I love her, shes makes the Pride events


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I say lock her in a room forced to listen to a recording of herself on full volume with surround sound and let her decide if she should stay or go. I can't stand her


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

moldy said:


> the all time best is when she says saaaakkkkurrrrabaaaaaa


haha that is a good one...but my favourite has to be at Final Conflict Absolute 2006 when she says..."JOSHHHHHHHHHH BARRRRRRRRNETTTTTTTTTT", classic....and of course then "YOU GOT SHOT!" (or something like that haha, I think that's what his walkin song says but I'm not 100% sure....it could be japanese for all i know)

KEEP THE B!TCH! I love her voice haha..oh yah I also loves how she says "FROM THE United STATES! of AMericaaaaaaaa"

Organik the growing on you comment is totally what I went through, she really does grow on u.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

She grows on you like a fungus. I couldnt really imagine Pride without her now.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

I say keep her. as was said before she is the voice of Pride. i can't imagine a fighter entering the ring without her unique introduction


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

This voice is apart of PRIDE. She is the most colorful announcer in sports today. I'd never trade her for someone like Bruce Buffer.

He announcing is like art.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Funny, the first time I watched her I kinda liked her, but her voice is scratching away at my inner ear and slowly becomes more painful as time goes on.
Hopefully I can reverse this.. 

from BrrddddddddddddddddddddddddddaziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilIAaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!
Got pretty annoying


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

*Best announcer ever!*

I wish I could call her up and have her announce me when I go places. I love when she drops into sexy voice. Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Like others have said at first she is annoying but after awhile she is coo


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

She's original, for that reason keep her. She might be a little annoying at times but she can sure as hell call em down better than half the old farts the American orgs get.

I do admit the Buffers are my fav (no ufc nut huggin)
just have always liked them the most...


----------



## The 23 Enigma (Feb 25, 2007)

Fire her. She is so annoying. In my opinion, she doesn't add emotion to the spectacle. She adds annoyance to me. Whjy does she do that anyway? If she thinks its cute, she's got another thing coming.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Somehow for me its the opposite.. i was stunned when i saw the first pride events a few years ago and the annoucements were so crazy, esp the intro part of every show when they call up every fighter, and she was bit part of it. But lately(last 1-2 years), she just puts a little bit too much sometimes, or puts some rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr where they arent any...

mirko vs silva, it was a crazy announcement, but she had to pronounce the r of wandeRlei... cmon now. But she does a good job, and she cant be fired, she just needs to control her RRRRRRRRRRR frenzy

I prefer that pimp guy that announced the big fights at most events lately.. but only when hes in japan, for some reasons he changes the way he announces the fighters if hes in the US or if hes in japan.. doesnt make sense to me, but whatever. For instance, fedor is pronounced shogo(?) in japan, but fedor in the US.. I also like the normal voice guy(the pimp dude has a deep voice) in japan, even if he screws some names very badly.(ex : sergei kharitonov is one of the worse i think)


----------



## theara (Feb 11, 2007)

she grew on me as well. my favorite is when she announced Ricardo Arona at the 2006 OWGP finals as Ri-cardo Ah Ah Ah Rona! sounded sexy as hell.


----------



## khanh007 (Jan 9, 2007)

*rrrrrrrrrrrr*



Split said:


> she just puts a little bit too much sometimes, or puts some rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr where they arent any...


I noticed this also.

Watching my first Pride event this weekend...

When she announced Shogun's last name she put the rrrrrrrr into his last name.... Shouldn't the "R" in Rua be pronounced like an "H" ?

...and the pimp announcer guy pronounced it with an "F"....

Which is correct?


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

Organik said:


> trust me... it starts to grow on you... i can bet your kinda new to pride...
> 
> a pride event wouldnt be the same without her.. she is Pride.. just like Bruce Buffer is UFC and Michael Buffer is HBO Boxing..


relatively but not a complete newb. She is the only thing i cannot stand about Pride.


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bipolar said:


> This voice is apart of PRIDE. She is the most colorful announcer in sports today. I'd never trade her for someone like Bruce Buffer.
> 
> He announcing is like art.


she's a little too colorful. She over extends every sylable. I think a Mr. Miyagi voice announcer would match better.


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

a female fight announcer, no me gusta. Doesn't do it for me.


----------



## iamhead82 (Dec 31, 2006)

i gotta say, she is pretty damn annoying. She is just way to over the top and tries to be so colorful she ends up just giving me a headache and she is skretching so loud you can't even hear what she is saying.

my biggest problem with her is whenever there is a "r" in someones name she seems to have to roll her tongue and make it all spanish sounding when its like a basic name like RALPH.

way to over the top for me. .she announces them to come out and then it screaming once they start walking


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

she needs to stfu 
i cant stand her
the asian guy is good
but she sucks


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

i have no issue with her ..i think its pretty damn cool
but shes the 2nd out of 3 introductions and thats what annoys me....points for originality...but its not cool to just keep hearing their names over and over


----------



## Cage_bx (Feb 17, 2007)

she is crazy but i like her, they should keep her.


----------



## Demetrios3 (Mar 4, 2007)

*She belongs in WWE*

I can't stand her. Between her whinny voice and all the pyrotechnics Pride events just seem to remind me of Pro Wrestling.


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

Demetrios3 said:


> I can't stand her. Between her whinny voice and all the pyrotechnics Pride events just seem to remind me of Pro Wrestling.


I think the pyrotechnics and the lights make it exciting. It gets you hyped up for the fight. The woman is weird. They should just have the guy announcers.


----------



## VikingHall (Jan 17, 2007)

Keep her. Her announcing is unique.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm willing to go so far as:

Deal... she rules, you don't.

God forbid... female announcer? Okay, she's not hot like WWF's lillian garcia (she's damn hot). but dude, get it: it's different, that's why you ("you" being a naysayer) don't like it.

As with all acquired tastes (beer & wine, authentic asian food, kicking trees, metal music, etc.) She is a PART of pride. People who can't stand her are on their 4th or 5th Pride event at best. People who love her, have torn all the way through Legacy, and are trying to maintain a collection of Pride events.

after real deal, I saw hundreds of replies that said "pride was good, but kill the announcer".

GRANTED: They announced fighters FAR too many times (before the entrances, prior to the fight, right-prior to the fight etc.) realize that this was sometimes due to the dual-languages of onlookers. Japanese fighters are traditionaly announced last-name first, and pronounced correctly.

I feel like crap because I don't know this lady's name. Haters, give yourself a chance to get used to something that you immeadiately don't like. It'll probably be your first time. Congrats.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

her name is Lenny Hart, now you can stop feeling so bad.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

She makes the entrances exciting! Keep her!!!


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

FromHereOn said:


> I'm willing to go so far as:
> 
> Deal... she rules, you don't.
> 
> ...


I'm a pridefc fan and I have seen many pride fights, so I'm not new to pride..........she's still weird.  
A male anouncer would better suit a sport like this in my opinion.


----------

